# want to bulk up arms and chest



## arkadarka (Feb 22, 2009)

hello im new here and new to training ive always wanted to bulk up my chest and arms but never really put any effort in

ive been given 2 dumbells and im going to start working on a high protein diet ive not got money to join the gym yet so i want to try and start from home with the dumbells and pull/push ups im not aiming to be huge just to get some upper structure to me

anyone give any advice to a complete noob?

http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=e...ell&resnum=1&ct=result&cd=1&q=protein&spell=1


----------



## higgz123 (Jan 3, 2009)

need to have a sound diet mate to get good gains, so post that up so people can have a look


----------



## arkadarka (Feb 22, 2009)

higgz123 said:


> need to have a sound diet mate to get good gains, so post that up so people can have a look


well im going to start next monday when i get paid some i can grab all the food/proteinshakes and anything else i may need

im just here for info before i start

atm i eat pure crap all i eat at work is cheese sandwiches i have no breakfast and i have a proper dinner either pasta or potatos veg and chicken


----------



## higgz123 (Jan 3, 2009)

mate dont waste all ur money on shakes, if ur diet is rubbish, put up ur diet so people can see it, and then u will know what food to buy! real food is lot betta than supps


----------



## arkadarka (Feb 22, 2009)

higgz123 said:


> mate dont waste all ur money on shakes, if ur diet is rubbish, put up ur diet so people can see it, and then u will know what food to buy! real food is lot betta than supps


that is my diet

breakfast -nothing or sometimes toast

about 5 cheese sandwiches during work

after work pasta/chicken with veg

now im going to try having

breakfast-2 eggs

lunch- pasta

dinner- chicken

and try to eat cans of tuna/nuts and protein shakes if i get hungry in between


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Im afraid your not gonna do much with 2 dumbbells mate, if it was that easy everyone would be massive 

Saying that, if your smart about it you can build some muscle from home without much/any equipment.

Your best friend here is your bodyweight, things like ....

*Push ups * ..you can do these normally, or feet up on a chair, even increase resistance by having a mate push down on your back, or have a bag of potatoe's on your back or something... Sounds silly, but it will beat using 2 dumbbells. Just do everything in a safe manor.

*Dips*.. between chairs. Put 2 chairs facing away from each other and dip between them.

*Chin ups ... *Get a cheap chinning bar that goes on a door frame, can get them from argos i think.

So in other words use your bodyweight... Im not gonna do all the work for you lol.. But thats gives you an idea..

Google *Matt Fury*.. He is quite big with bodyweight exercise routines.


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

And sort the diet out 

Have a look around on the forum, the diet section especially mate


----------



## Jay-T (Dec 20, 2005)

mate when i first started all i did was bench press all the time n increased the weight when reps got easy, my biceps and chest got huge jus doin that an that was without diet but that was literally all i was doin all the time every day lol


----------



## arkadarka (Feb 22, 2009)

Bulldozer said:


> Im afraid your not gonna do much with 2 dumbbells mate, if it was that easy everyone would be massive
> 
> Saying that, if your smart about it you can build some muscle from home without much/any equipment.
> 
> ...


cheers

i could buy more weights i just dont like the idea of going to the gym on my own

all my mates are coke heads so ive got knowone to go with

i was going to clear the shed and buy a multi gym but until im eating enough its pretty pointless


----------



## Ramone (Jan 1, 2009)

arkadarka said:


> cheers
> 
> i was going to clear the shed and buy a multi gym


Clear out the shed and buy a Power Cage and Olympic weight set.Forget the Multi Gym.


----------



## higgz123 (Jan 3, 2009)

mate i rec joinin a gym will be good for you! ther will be loads other people there lifting so you can ask them for advice and help, also they can help spot for you, you will meet new people!


----------



## MXMAD (Oct 11, 2007)

higgz123 said:


> mate i rec joinin a gym will be good for you! ther will be loads other people there lifting so you can ask them for advice and help, also they can help spot for you, you will meet new people!


Exactly :thumbup1:

I go to the gym on my own, if i need any help i ask someone to spot me

Don't just try build a few muscles groups up, build all your body. You don't want to have a big chest and arms with no legs to match it eh?

Good luck with training and get in the gym :thumb:


----------



## arkadarka (Feb 22, 2009)

MXMAD said:


> Exactly :thumbup1:
> 
> I go to the gym on my own, if i need any help i ask someone to spot me
> 
> ...


well if i join the gym i will do my legs too

the main reason for my arms is my tattoos will look better with a bit of shape to my arms:thumb:


----------



## LiftHeavy (Oct 12, 2008)

o dear........

You need to get the in diet section get a good diet plan and stick to it as best as you can, aim for 6 meals a day these can be soild meals and shakes to make up the 6.

Train a full body workout doing compound movements

join the gym

and good luck


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Mate don't worry about going to the gym on your own. Loads here do it, I do too and enjoy the solitude. If it's a decent gym there will be people on hand to help you out when you need it.


----------



## arkadarka (Feb 22, 2009)

dmcc said:


> Mate don't worry about going to the gym on your own. Loads here do it, I do too and enjoy the solitude. If it's a decent gym there will be people on hand to help you out when you need it.


my missus want to go to the gym so i suppose we could go together and do our own thing when we are there

i walk about a mile to work everday would jogging with dumbells do anything or just knacker me out with no real gain?


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

You need to get some heavy weights mate.


----------



## arkadarka (Feb 22, 2009)

fozyspilgrims said:


> You need to get some heavy weights mate.


how heavy?

surley heavy is only as heavy as you can lift?

i might knock up some home made weights at work to lift lunch time and or a pull up bar


----------



## arkadarka (Feb 22, 2009)

how would this be for my diet i would have to vary it each day but...

7.00 egg&cheese sandwich and glass of milk

10.00 cheese&tuna sandwich and milk

1.00 pasta

2.00 nuts as a snack

5.00 potato green veg with chicken or red meat plus protein shake

6.00 some sort of work out undecided yet

8.00 another shake

feel free to add if ive gone wrong


----------

